# MacBook TV Out Suggestions?



## neema (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey everyone,

I'm loving my new MacBook and the only thing missing now is getting my TV-out going onto my 20" BenQ DV2050 LCD TV, but I'm trying to decide what method of output to use and was hoping someone could share a little advice.

The TV has S-Video and Component inputs. For my previous laptop that did not have a S-Video out and only had VGA (Ext. Monitor) out, I bought a GrandTec PC to Video Component which takes the VGA input and converts it to a Component output.

Now, I need to buy a video adaptor for my new MacBook. Should I buy the S-Video/Composite adaptor, or the VGA adaptor (I don't want to get both..)? Will I have better quality going direct to S-Video, or should I run VGA through the converter?

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

You'll get better quality doing S-Video direct.


----------



## neema (Mar 6, 2003)

Alright, i just thought that by going through VGA the original output would be better quality, and since i would only go down to Component, it would be better than s-vid, but i'll give it a try!

thanks!


----------



## neema (Mar 6, 2003)

Cool - well I went with the S-Video adaptor and it looks great! Even using 1024x768 through S-Video looks better than what I was getting with 800x600 through the upconverter. One last question: what does the "Best for Video" setting do in display preferences?


----------

